# Donating to the Devs



## Vizzard82 (Aug 13, 2011)

A few weeks ago I found a Rom that worked beautifully on my bolt. So I did the right thing and donated to that dev. It wasn't some small donation either. Now maybe I'm over reacting here but I just though I would receive a thank you email or even a PM back seeings how I PMed him to let him know I was supporting the cause. I'm a little upset that I haven't heard back. I understand these devs put in lots of hard work and time, but we don't have to donate. Don't get me wrong, I believe we should all donate to these hard working devs. Just wanted to get everyone thoughts on this. Do I have a reason to be upset?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally I don't donate to get thanks back, but I feel what you're saying. If something substantial is donated you'd think a "hey thanks a lot" would be given in return. 
But then again, you're never sure of the situation ppl are in. Maybe they been too busy to get back to you?? I IDK.


----------



## Vizzard82 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Yank. You're probably right


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

I donated a little the other day and got a thanks back. I'd probably feel the same as you, especially if it's a lot, even if it is a little over-sensative. If you think about it, they don't ever get enough thanks either. They are busy people. Maybe they didn't see it, or maybe when they did they were not in a good place to reply and forgot.

Yank is right thought. We donate to help the cause, not for thanks. Of course, everyone like a thanks after a nice gesture.

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

I never donate. Why should I? It's free and if they are counting on donations to make a living they are in the wrong business and should use their talents in more profitable areas.

But if I donated a significant amount I would expect a thank you out of common courtesy. But since you don't even get a thanks then that is all the more reason why I wouldn't drop a dime to a developer. Even the bum on the street says thanks for the spare change you give them. 
Respect is a two way street. I wouldn't donate just so I would get a thanks but I would expect a thanks.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

I donated to Slahyer for CM7. My first donation other than using the donate links for apps/themes and such. They have skills I don't, and their work makes my phone better. I don't really expect thanks from them. Continuing to update their work is the thanks they give.

Thanks devs.

Some more thanks sent Slayhers way as of this edit.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I definitely agree with you, I make it a habit to donate when there is a great app or ROM. There have been three occasions recently (three different developers) and not one thanks. I don't think that it is not too much to ask for an acknowledgement.


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

snicklet said:


> I never donate. Why should I? It's free and if they are counting on donations to make a living they are in the wrong business and should use their talents in more profitable areas.
> 
> But if I donated a significant amount I would expect a thank you out of common courtesy. But since you don't even get a thanks then that is all the more reason why I wouldn't drop a dime to a developer. Even the bum on the street says thanks for the spare change you give them.
> Respect is a two way street. I wouldn't donate just so I would get a thanks but I would expect a thanks.


I should'nt but ... You are quite the douche bag.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

snicklet said:


> I never donate. Why should I? It's free and if they are counting on donations to make a living they are in the wrong business and should use their talents in more profitable areas.
> 
> But if I donated a significant amount I would expect a thank you out of common courtesy. But since you don't even get a thanks then that is all the more reason why I wouldn't drop a dime to a developer. Even the bum on the street says thanks for the spare change you give them.
> Respect is a two way street. I wouldn't donate just so I would get a thanks but I would expect a thanks.


Do you tip when you eat out? If so, why should you?


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

snicklet said:


> I never donate. Why should I? It's free and if they are counting on donations to make a living they are in the wrong business and should use their talents in more profitable areas.
> 
> But if I donated a significant amount I would expect a thank you out of common courtesy. But since you don't even get a thanks then that is all the more reason why I wouldn't drop a dime to a developer. Even the bum on the street says thanks for the spare change you give them.
> Respect is a two way street. I wouldn't donate just so I would get a thanks but I would expect a thanks.


You sir are a peace of work. No serious dev counts on donations to make a living. It's not possible. Does it mean we shouldn't? I mean, they do something we can't, and do it well. It's a sign of gratitude, and also allows them to expand their device lineup and get their work out to more people.

I wouldn't be surprised the time you do donate to a dev to see you complaining about a "lack of updates" and "demanding an update because you donated".

If you feel no need to donate, then why even bother use what they make? ungrateful prick.

To the OP, be satisfied in that you DID do the right thing. I would agree that the developer should find enough time to respond to you, but it shouldn't be expected IMO.

The rule of thumb is to never expect anything in return for a donation. You do it for the dev as a sign of gratitude of his current work, not of what might come.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

snicklet said:


> I never donate. Why should I? It's free and if they are counting on donations to make a living they are in the wrong business and should use their talents in more profitable areas.
> 
> But if I donated a significant amount I would expect a thank you out of common courtesy. But since you don't even get a thanks then that is all the more reason why I wouldn't drop a dime to a developer. Even the bum on the street says thanks for the spare change you give them.
> Respect is a two way street. I wouldn't donate just so I would get a thanks but I would expect a thanks.


Wow, just wow.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Vizzard82 said:


> A few weeks ago I found a Rom that worked beautifully on my bolt. So I did the right thing and donated to that dev. It wasn't some small donation either. Now maybe I'm over reacting here but I just though I would receive a thank you email or even a PM back seeings how I PMed him to let him know I was supporting the cause. I'm a little upset that I haven't heard back. I understand these devs put in lots of hard work and time, but we don't have to donate. Don't get me wrong, I believe we should all donate to these hard working devs. Just wanted to get everyone thoughts on this. Do I have a reason to be upset?


Let's say you donated $100. Probably much more than 99% of the donations, sure. However, if this dev took an hour a week to personally thank the people who donated large sums, would that really make you happier than if he added one more feature using that hour? I personally would prefer he thank me indirectly by continuing to work hard. In fact, that's exactly what I "ask for" by donating.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guy, lets try not to let this get too heated .

My 2 cents here... Dev's are doing what they do for free. They are putting many hours into something that benefits LOTS of people. Donating is a thank you to them, for the work they've done. I really think them continuing to deliver could be considered a thank you. They are doing something for "you" after all! I do know of Dev's who thank people though. If you really want a "thank you" for donating, leave a note in the donation saying who you are! Often real names are hard to link up with online handles .


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Caimbrie said:


> Hey guy, lets try not to let this get too heated .
> 
> My 2 cents here... Dev's are doing what they do for free. They are putting many hours into something that benefits LOTS of people. Donating is a thank you to them, for the work they've done. I really think them continuing to deliver could be considered a thank you. They are doing something for "you" after all! I do know of Dev's who thank people though. If you really want a "thank you" for donating, leave a note in the donation saying who you are! Often real names are hard to link up with online handles .


Well said 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

snicklet, out of curiosity, do you personally thank the dev's each time you use something they made or each time you use one of their updates etc? If you do... do they thank you... for... thanking. them?

Everyone should step back and look at this objectively for a minute. Many dedicated dev's work for hours and hours trying to make everything just right, work right, look right.. whatever... and they often get little thanks and a whole lots of criticism. A little respect and understanding can go a long way .


----------



## Vizzard82 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input and setting me straight on things. I've come to the conclusion that an update makes a perfect "thank you"


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Plain and simple guys, donate to those who do it for fun, not for the money, this is a horrible business to rely on donations. Watch the name calling, we believe in opinion but not slight. Have fun!


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

Yea, Jax made a good point.

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

You will never see a good developer ask for donations, and the best ones will not post it on every thread either. 

If a developer is that good, he or she will not have a need to beg or ask for donations.

With that said I have made a few donations over the years, but only to the people who I know and use their work. Too many people call themselves a developer and post up a donation link in hope of making money, some get more than their share of donations all through the all mighty BS that they spew.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

"R1Lover said:


> You will never see a good developer ask for donations, and the best ones will never have a donation link either.
> 
> If a developer is that good, he or she will not have a need to beg or ask for donations.
> 
> With that said I have made a few donations over the years, but only to the people who I know and use their work. Too many people call themselves a developer and post up a donation link in hope of making money, some get more than their share of donations all through the all mighty BS that they spew.


Pretty sure CyanogenMod has a donation link & they are all very talented developers.

Edit...








I was correct, so you can't really say "If a developer is that good, he or she will not have a need to beg* or ask for donations*."


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

MasterTM said:


> Pretty sure CyanogenMod has a donation link & they are all very talented developers.
> 
> Edit...
> 
> ...


And they are a money making machine too... but you will never see any of them asking for donation either.

Having a donation link and posting up in every thread or post asking for donations are two different things.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have donated and didn't expect a thank you. I say GET BACK TO WORK!!!! LOL but then that dev required you to buy an app to continue support for the ROM. That kinda pissed me off. But either way I did donate without the expectation of a thanks.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

This should be fairly easy for anyone to understand.

*If you feel like repaying the generosity a developer has shown you; you may donate to them*

*Keep the drama off the forums*

Thread Closed


----------

